# Got a new guitar!



## Mike Fox (Apr 15, 2018)

I wanted something that screamed 80's. When I saw this guitar, it was love at first sight! It's a Jackson Rhoads RRX24 X Series. By the feel and construction of it, you would think that it was American made, but It was actually made in Indonesia. Definitely one of my favorite guitars!








Threw a quick video together so you could get an idea of what the guitar sounds like. Sorry for the bad camera angle and recording quality. I placed my phone on the dining room table, and hit the record button.


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 15, 2018)

Rock on!


----------



## Rodney Money (Apr 15, 2018)

Btw, I am actually performing Enter Sandman on drums for a couple of gigs in May!


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 15, 2018)

Rodney Money said:


> Btw, I am actually performing Enter Sandman on drums for a couple of gigs in May!


Nice man! Such a fun song to play. Good luck with gigs!


----------



## Morning Coffee (Apr 15, 2018)

I thought the non American Jackson guitars were made in Japan. I've been out of the loop for a while!

I was fortunate enough to buy a rare late 1980's Charvel model 3DR way back in 1991, exactly like the one in this picture. Reverse headstock and metallic pink/burgundy mist body (though I added a Floyd Rose tremolo system) I don't play it as often now, I still think it is an awesome, well made guitar, will never sell it! I have a fondness for some of those original Jackson and Charvel models.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 16, 2018)

Morning Coffee said:


> I thought the non American Jackson guitars were made in Japan. I've been out of the loop for a while!
> 
> I was fortunate enough to buy a rare late 1980's Charvel model 3DR way back in 1991, exactly like the one in this picture. Reverse headstock and metallic pink/burgundy mist body (though I added a Floyd Rose tremolo system) I don't play it as often now, I still think it is an awesome, well made guitar, will never sell it! I have a fondness for some of those original Jackson and Charvel models.


She's a beauty! Congrats!

I really want to upgrade the trem to an OFL. This one has a FL Special in it, which is still pretty decent.

A lot of guitar companies have moved manufacturing from Japan to Indonesia. Ibanez, for example. The quality is still pretty damn impressive though.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 17, 2018)

I worked in one of the first big ADAT Studios in the early 90s and it was full of Guitars.
Gold Top, Gretch 12, SGs, Strats and Tele’s and a Tie Dye Jackson.
The Jackson got more variations of tone and played better.
Ever since then I pay attention to what they make.


----------



## ghobii (Apr 17, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I wanted something that screamed 80's.


Mission accomplished


----------



## J-M (Apr 17, 2018)

Congrats on your new guitar! I wanted a Jackson RR24 (the one with the yellow bewels) when I was a kid, but when I had the money they stopped making them.


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 17, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Congrats on your new guitar! I wanted a Jackson RR24 (the one with the yellow bewels) when I was a kid, but when I had the money they stopped making them.


Thank you!

It's not too late! 
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackso...tar-Black-with-Yellow-Bevels-1500000033802.gc


----------



## J-M (Apr 17, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's not too late!
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Jackso...tar-Black-with-Yellow-Bevels-1500000033802.gc



That one has cheaper parts...But my V-guitar phase has passed anyway.


----------

